# Hefe's 2021 Zoysia journal (Raleigh, NC)



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

So I slacked pretty hard last year, we had a kid and I didnt have as much time for the lawn as the previous year. I hope I can get things looking good again this year. My main problem last year was I never scalped with my reel mower..I thought I could get by scalping with the rotary but the whole summer you could see the dried grass poking through the zoysia. This year I got the trimmer out and did a really good scalp..actually hit dirt in a few places. First pics are right after the scalp..





This next pic is from this morning. I have only put down some milorganite so far.



and this is a picture of what I want to see later this summer


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

put in some metal edging and mulch and some new stone along the fence
neighbors fescue is bright green ..


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

lawn starting to fill in..poa patch towards the left is brown and dying. Sprayed with certainty a couple weeks ago and the bits of weeds are starting to yellow and die. Picked some strawberries from the patch today.


----------

